# AMD A10-5800K CPU  crossfire with a discrete AMD Radeon



## rbp45 (Oct 5, 2012)

According to PCWorld  , AMD Trinity APUs A10-5800K + AMD Radeon HD 6670 =AMD Radeon HD 7850 (In GPU performance)

AMD announces Trinity APUs: superb graphics, improved CPU | PCWorld

My question is-- 

Is AMD A10-5800K CPU  crossfire with a discrete AMD Radeon HD 7750/7770 graphics card or not crossfire with 7xxx series GPU ?


or


A10-5800K CPU + AMD Radeon HD 7750/7770 = ???


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 5, 2012)

You can't pair any other card with a10 other than 6 series. Not even 6750 or 6770. Only 6670 or lower. Sorry but thats the truth .


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 6, 2012)

You can add but can't crossfire.


----------



## rbp45 (Oct 6, 2012)

May I know, why AMD Trinity APUs A10-5800K can not crossfire ATI 7XXX or higher than 6670 ?


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah d6bmg  i meant that!
The reason for this is that the architecture of the gpu inside the apu is based on the 6XXX series.


----------



## Skud (Oct 6, 2012)

rbp45 said:


> May I know, why AMD Trinity APUs A10-5800K can not crossfire ATI 7XXX or higher than 6670 ?




Because that's how AMD has make the product. Check here:-

AMD Radeon Dual Graphics


Closing.


----------

